# G4003G question



## abrace (Feb 18, 2017)

All,

           I am a lathe newbie, so bear with me. My end gears have been noiser than I was used to so I took the cover off to oil them. When I did, I noticed that the gear in the bottom of the photo was touching the bigger gear towards the outside of the lathe and that was the source of the noise. I tapped the little gear back in a bit and the noise went away. I noticed that there appears to be a tapped hole in the small gear for a set screw, but no screw is present. The gear does have a key that appears to be properly installed to keep it from spinning on the shaft, but nothing to keep the gear from sliding out.

             I assumed I lost it, or it fell out or whatever, but I can't find it. I went to look it up in the manual in the parts diagrams I can't find evidence of the set screw in the Grizzle parts list. Looks to be a M6 setscrew to me. I assume I should acquire one and install it? I would normally just do that, but being that I can't find it in the parts list makes me wonder. I believe the gear I am referring is part #212 on page 90 and 91 of the manual.

            Thanks for any help anyone can provide.

---Aaron


----------



## Cobra (Feb 18, 2017)

We are away in Mexico right now but I think that gear is supposed to have a socket head cap screw and washer on the end of the shaft to hold it in??


----------



## hman (Feb 18, 2017)

You didn't mention what model lathe it is.  But it's most assuredly metric.  So if I were you, I'd just go to the hardware store and buy a couple of M4, M5 and M6 (maybe also M8) set screws, say about 6mm long.  Use whichever one fits, and keep the others in the spares box.  They're pretty inexpensive.

PS - on some Grizzly lathes, there's a tapped hole in the end of the shaft.  A socket head screw and washer are used to retain the gear in this situation.  OOPS - Cobra Jim beat me to it by a couple minutes!


----------



## abrace (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry, I put the model in the subject of the post but not the body. It ids a G4003G.

I don't see that it is tapped for a cap screw at the end and don't see that in the parts diagram either. The big gear that has 2 sets of teeth (looks like you flip it over to change for metric threading maybe?) has that. This is the smaller gear that meshes against that gear.


----------



## Cobra (Feb 18, 2017)

Had a look at your manual and you are correct.  Your lathe and mine (G0750G) are almost identical but that seems to be one difference.


----------



## abrace (Feb 18, 2017)

Got a 100 pack of M6 set screws coming from Mcmaster Carr. A lifetime supply!


----------



## hman (Feb 19, 2017)

abrace said:


> Sorry, I put the model in the subject of the post but not the body. It ids a G4003G.


OOOOPS!  My bad.  Oughta pay better attention.


----------



## abrace (Feb 19, 2017)

No problem, John. Thanks a lot to you and everyone for the help!


----------



## abrace (Feb 23, 2017)

Just to close the loop on this, the set screw was an M6 after all and I acquired one and put it in with a little bit of blue thread locker. Hopefully that is the end of it.


----------

